# kayak kev is leaving



## ribs54 (Mar 27, 2004)

kayak keving is leaving for florida on sun. i work with him and he has been telling me about his trip. please leave a message of encouragemnt for him by fri and i will give it to him when i go to work.


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

tell kevin to be safe and have fun and will see him for the last six miles in september 

josh


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

You will be able to track his progress on www.tkaa.org.


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

Tell him I wish I could hang with him. I'll see him at the paddle home.


----------



## ribs54 (Mar 27, 2004)

talked to hima little while ago at the spit. he was heading to the hrbt for some exercise and to catch some rock fish. he is in high hopes and very nervous about the trip and would love to hear from yall for some suport. i will print this thread off and give it to him on fri. so please leave some encouraging words for him


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

Is he using this opportunity to raise money or awareness on anything like a disease or special cause?


----------



## ribs54 (Mar 27, 2004)

this event didnt satart getting big till about a month ago.he was jsut doing this for himself. on his next tour he is gnaa do something like that


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

He does it because he can.


----------



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

The last leg of his trip is he coming up the coast of the outerbanks or thru the sound and intercoastal? If intercoastal I would not mind joining him from about Elisabeth city or coinjock area. Might even concider joining at sandbridge area.

Robert


----------



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

We'll all be with him and he'll be with all of us, but it will be a paddle, a plastic boat, and an indomitable will that gets him home. 1800 miles, 800 paddle strokes per mile - I couldn’t even do the math, let alone the tour. One stroke at a time, Kev.


----------

